# Sicce In Tank CO2



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

a good friend of mine owns a fish store and he does sell them and he said the ones he sold the peoples really like them so i thought i would try one.i have been using it for awhile now.im using it in a 20 gallon tank it comes in two sizes for up to 40 gallons and one for 75 gallons.i bought the bigger one because im planning on putting it in my 55 gallon when i set it up.at first it seemed it was not working so i turnned it up for about a week and forgot it.i could not figure why my ph was low.i forgot i turnned it up.so i guess it does work.works good after i got it set.it does take awhile to set it.so far i have not change anything.it runs about 30 dollars to replace.i was wandering if anyone else is using it hear the link.let me know what you think?.will post a new thread on it. SICCE CO2 Life System


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

does anyone know if a drop checker works with the sicce unit.i have one i thought i would try.been checking the KH and Ph to know how much co2 i have in there.i was doing dyi co2 before.i got tried of swapping bottles out and thought i would try the sicce unit.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

A drop checker will work regardless of the type of Co2 system you are using. Just be sure to us 4dkh solution with the drop checker and you'll be fine. A drop checker is a MUST.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

rtmaston said:


> does anyone know if a drop checker works with the sicce unit.i have one i thought i would try.been checking the KH and Ph to know how much co2 i have in there.i was doing dyi co2 before.i got tried of swapping bottles out and thought i would try the sicce unit.


If you are looking at the chart that is out there, I wouldn't use it to guide you to any decision regarding injected CO2. Despite what the chart says, none of what is in your tank before injection will have any affect on a drop checker and no matter what it says, you'll still want to strive for a green indication (30ppm of CO2).


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

The local store used the Sicce for a while. It works well but needs good water changes. The cost of running it is the killer but it's a great non DIY stepping stone on your way to a pressurised system.
cb


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

im using the sicce bigger co2 unit the 75 gallon one in my 20 gallon tank.i thought the carbon block mite last longer sence its bigger and so far im at 3 months.a replacement about 30 dollars.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

rtmaston, in using the unit does it release any measurable bubbles to know how much is being discharged into the tank water? It would cost more (slight amount for some cheap systems) but overall most pressureized system even small ones using 20 oz. bottles will exceed a month or there abouts in a 50g tank. It' my impression this block will expire in about a month at a cost of something like $30. If my math serves me that would make this device to expensive since a presurized system only suffers an initial cost then refills run about perhaps $20 per 10lb, $11 per 5lb, and $10 per 20oz. as can be seen smaller is more costly.
I'm just trying to evaluate the cost for my personal interest and use consideration as co2 is in my very near future plans. Larry


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

your right on the price.i thought i would try it to see how it worked.thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CO2 is charged by weight. Dick's sporting goods charges just over $5 for a 20oz refill.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

If you see bubbles coming out of a CO2 system, you are wasting CO2 - just as with surface agitation.
The cost of CO2 needs to be factored across the whole system including tubing. 
With a nano system, it's possible that leakages and inefficiencies account for over 50% of CO2 consumption = wastage.
cb


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

The local word on this thing is that it doesn't work that well, and has very high operating costs...in addition to a high startup cost for what it is. A year in you're close to the cost of a small pressurized setup, two years in you're at the cost of a really nice pressurized setup and many years worth of CO2 tanks.
The LFS concluded that it worked really well in tanks that didn't actually need much CO2 to begin with.
Locally it costs me between $19 and $25 to fill or exchange a 20 lb CO2 tank depending on where I get it.


----------

